# Shineart Sticky Flock



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried sticky flock sold by Shineart? The description says that it is smooth and does not adhere permanently. It does not say whether it adheres at all and it does not give a very detailed description of its thickness or cutting instructions. 

Please let me know because the price is right and they are offering much more than anyone else for the price.


----------



## littlemissbueyes (Jul 28, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would put my experience in here in case anyone wants to know.
I LOVE IT!!! it is a bit thinner than stickyflock but cuts nicer and easier. It is on a plastic carrier instead of paper so when you have to double cut it doesn't cause the paper to stick to the dots. It weeds on first pull 90-95 percent! Ease of use plus price amazing!


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I've tried it but it didn't work well for me with the SS6 stones, it worked of for SS10. I'm not sure whats going on with shine art but it's almost impossible to place an order on the phone and the website is horrible.


----------

